# Folding@home



## anemos (Feb 14, 2009)

Your thoughts please.
Has anyone tried it on FreeBSD?

http://folding.stanford.edu/


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 14, 2009)

i would share some of my computing power, IF they donate to FreeBSD!!!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 14, 2009)

uhh, why should they donate to FreeBSD? The point is that you donate some computing power to them for scientific advancement ...

There is a Einstein@Home FreeBSD team ...


----------



## anemos (Feb 14, 2009)

There is a FreeBSD team for Folding@home too.
And they seem to be quite active.



			
				Folding@home Statistics said:
			
		

> Report generated on 07:55:02 February 14, 2009
> Date of last work unit 2009-02-14 03:41:56
> Active CPUs within 50 days 80
> Team Id 11743
> ...


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 14, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> uhh, why should they donate to FreeBSD? The point is that you donate some computing power to them for scientific advancement ...



If you wanna know my thoughts pm me


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 15, 2009)

Why PM and not put your thought here?


----------



## grigorovl (Oct 7, 2011)

I have just started my PS3 which has been collecting dust for over an year. Winter is coming and I could use the extra heating . It will be on 24/7 pretty much.

I was surprised to find right now there are only 3 other active contributors in Team FreeBSD (11743). We are not that far behind, let's get some more members back into folding. I am also going to start this fried nvs 140m t61 mobo to fold until it's completely gone (it only works on external monitor).

Right now f@h with the many-point awarding SMP is available for Windows and GNU/Linux 64bit and the GPU is for Windows. There are still ways to get it running, however, more info in the threads below:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18502
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17091

Go Team FreeBSD :beergrin


----------



## tingo (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll test and consider folding@home when there is a native client in ports (I'll settle for one that works with the Linuxulator). And it has to work with 64-bit FreeBSD; I have no 32-bit machines left.


----------

